# Ninemsn/ASF Viral Misspelling



## Garpal Gumnut (3 October 2009)

It would appear that our moderators are either inhaling or asleep.

The Norman/Evert thread is titled with a gross misspelling of the word Sep*a*ration.

It was pasted from this link.

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/870960/norman-evert-announce-seperation

While I have no problems with the morons from Ninemsn being unable to spell, I do with assaults on the English language appearing on ASF in thread titles.

Shame shame shame.

gg

And I speak as one who has been Separated more than the average.

gg

Poor Greg.

gg


----------



## Julia (3 October 2009)

Why pick out just this misspelling?  It's just one of dozens that appear all over ASF every day.


----------



## MrBurns (3 October 2009)

That was cut and pasted directly from the we site, I didn't notice the error at all. They've corrected it now.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 October 2009)

Julia said:


> Why pick out just this misspelling?  It's just one of dozens that appear all over ASF every day.




Its becoming more common, Julia, and the thread title has special resonance (rezninz for the ninemsn mob) for me.

Poor Greg.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 October 2009)

The gorilla must have run out of yandi.

Its been fixed.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (3 October 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Poor Greg.
> gg




Yes he must feel like a right goose after all he went through to be with her. I wonder what he found out after they were married that he didn't know before? or perhaps she found out something ??
I can hardly wait for Womens Day to answer all the questions for me, I'm all a twitter:


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Yes he must feel like a right goose after all he went through to be with her. I wonder what he found out after they were married that he didn't know before? or perhaps she found out something ??
> I can hardly wait for Womens Day to answer all the questions for me, I'm all a twitter:




He is not the first mate, and he will not be the last.

He's from just down the road you know, Ayr.

Poor Greg

gg


----------



## Boyou (3 October 2009)

Could the on duty mod please tack this thread into the Norman /Evert thread..

That way we can keep it SEPARATED from the useful stuff on here..or at least contain the crap! 

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 October 2009)

Boyou said:


> Could the on duty mod please tack this thread into the Norman /Evert thread..
> 
> That way we can keep it SEPARATED from the useful stuff on here..or at least contain the crap!
> 
> Cheers Ya'll




I thought the SEPERATION thread was quite good.

Calling it crap is disrespectful of Burnsie.

gg


----------



## Fishbulb (3 October 2009)

I'm surprised every time I see obvious spelling and grammar mistakes on various news sites. Even the most common ones slip past their proof readers - if they use proof readers that is. It's orsom dude.


----------



## MrBurns (3 October 2009)

Boyou said:


> Could the on duty mod please tack this thread into the Norman /Evert thread..
> 
> That way we can keep it SEPARATED from the useful stuff on here..or at least contain the crap!
> 
> Cheers Ya'll




If you contain the crap you lose audience numbers, NineMSN learned that long ago.

You have to maximise the crap for best results, thats why the ABC gets less viewers than 9, 7 or 10 who deal in crap exclusively.


----------



## MrBurns (3 October 2009)

Speaking of language

More and more people end a sentence with "yeah" ...........Why ?

They also have upgraded the word "today"

It used to be only "will that be all today?"

Now it's please come through here today.

Will that be with sauce today ?

What color would you like today ?

Credit ? sign or pin today ?

Went to the dentist the receptionist took me through to the same room I've been going to for 30 years, she says "through here today"

Is this Gillards education revolution where everyone has a forced lobotomy secretly after dark so they will always speak like bogans and be more likely to vote Labor ?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Speaking of language
> 
> More and more people end a sentence with "yeah" ...........Why ?
> 
> ...




You will probably find its from some training manual from McDonalds, JB or the McGurk debt collection style book.

So you owe, $250,000 today.

Well if it aint paid, you are toast , today.

Then it spreads into NSW Labor and Liberal Party Manuals and then into the Feds and suddenly its in the English syllabus.

Then ninemsn get their hands on some illiterate with teeth and a delightful smile and then its on the internet, today.

gg


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 October 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> While I have no problems with the morons from Ninemsn being unable to spell, I do with assaults on the English language appearing on ASF in thread titles.
> 
> Shame shame shame.
> 
> gg




From all the time I have spent reading on the internet, lose spelled as loose is by far the most common. Maybe they teach that spelling in some schools.


----------



## Julia (3 October 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> From all the time I have spent reading on the internet, lose spelled as loose is by far the most common. Maybe they teach that spelling in some schools.



I'm sure no school would teach that.
I reckon "there" instead of "their" is way more common than 
"loose" instead of "lose".

And Wysiwyg, since we're being picky, if you're going to quote particular words you really need to enclose each of them in quotation marks.


----------



## wayneL (3 October 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Speaking of language
> 
> More and more people end a sentence with "yeah" ...........Why ?



Do you mean as an interrogative? That is quite common here in Blighty.



> They also have upgraded the word "today"
> 
> It used to be only "will that be all today?"
> 
> ...



A contagious infection caught from the Americans... probably from some viral lingua-hazard such as the McD's manual GG mentioned.


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 October 2009)

Julia said:


> I'm sure no school would teach that.
> I reckon "there" instead of "their" is way more common than
> "loose" instead of "lose".
> 
> And Wysiwyg, since we're being picky, if you're going to quote particular words you really need to enclose each of them in quotation marks.




Okay.


----------



## Timmy (4 October 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The Norman/Evert thread is titled with a gross misspelling of the word Sep*a*ration.
> 
> It was pasted from this link.




Yes, it appears we copped a pasting.


----------



## Tink (4 October 2009)

I have to agree about the spelling mistakes through the newspapers. The editors must be asleep. 

That is so unprofessional.

LOL @ 'today' Mr Burns. I agree.


----------



## Fishbulb (4 October 2009)

Top news headlines
Saylight saving begins in some states

 - This taken directly off Yahoo five minutes ago. Get it while it's hot. They may notice the mistake and fix it.


----------



## Mr J (4 October 2009)

Julia said:
			
		

> And Wysiwyg, since we're being picky




Please don't Julia, it's futile. 



> Maybe they teach that spelling in some schools




They cover some spelling early in school, but for most of the school years 'English' covers literature.


----------



## Chris45 (4 October 2009)

Life would be so much easier if English words were spelled more phonetically. For example, why are there two "l"s in "spelling" when one would suffice? We have "spelt" so why not "speling"? 

English is a good language and it doesn't have the ridiculous multiple genders of French and German and all we need to do to make it a great language is get rid of the unnecessary double letters, silent letters, etc. The Yanks made a start many years ago but, sadly, gave up before the job was completed.

The rules evolve and thankfully there have been some improvements since Shakespeare's day. Shakespearean English is like a foreign language these days.

I suppose everyone has seen the passage: "I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. ..."

I know it's sacrilege to some, but spelling is really not that important and maybe Gen Y and Gen Z will fix the problem for us as they move into the education industry with their "text-speak".


----------



## Mr J (4 October 2009)

> maybe Gen Y and Gen Z will fix the problem for us as they move into the education industry with their "text-speak".




I would guess it was started by Gen X in the earlier days of chatting on the internet. Gen Y grew up with the net and probably popularised it, and naturally this transferred to texting as it's a quicker way to type. This is something also very common with older generations due to its efficiency. Occasionally, it is suggested here (by people who must have no idea) that this is how the younger generations type or speak. The truth is that we are probably no better or worse than any other generation, and the majority of us do know the difference between 'text speak' and proper language.



> Life would be so much easier if English words were spelled more phonetically




For some, but I find proper spelling to be highly aesthetic.


----------



## Chris45 (4 October 2009)

Mr J said:


> For some, but I find proper spelling to be highly *aesthetic*.



Good example MrJ.


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 October 2009)

Chris45 said:


> Life would be so much easier if English words were spelled more phonetically. For example, why are there two "l"s in "spelling" when one would suffice? We have "spelt" so why not "speling"?




Then I could say "why have speling and not spelling". All is via agreement my friend.


----------



## jono1887 (4 October 2009)

you sure this obsession with spelling is not OC? We're in a generation where people don't even care about spelling anymore with all those abbreviations from email/text messaging... :


----------



## Julia (4 October 2009)

Mr J said:


> Please don't Julia, it's futile.



Why is it futile?   I'd be very surprised if from now on if, when Wysiwyg uses a word which he intends as an example, he doesn't enclose it in quotation marks.
Or do you mean that trying to get people to spell correctly is futile?



Chris45 said:


> Life would be so much easier if English words were spelled more phonetically. For example, why are there two "l"s in "spelling" when one would suffice? We have "spelt" so why not "speling"?



The very simple rule is "when adding 'ing', you double the last consonant."
There are exceptions to this, however, which is what makes it difficult, e.g. 'focusing'.
Do agree that phonetic spelling would be much easier.



> I know it's sacrilege to some, but spelling is really not that important and maybe Gen Y and Gen Z will fix the problem for us as they move into the education industry with their "text-speak".



I just can't agree that it's not important, and hope you're wrong about the text-speak.



Mr J said:


> For some, but I find proper spelling to be highly aesthetic.



Agree completely.  That's a very good description.


----------



## stocksontheblock (4 October 2009)

Julia said:


> I'm sure no school would teach that.
> I reckon "there" instead of "their" is way more common than
> "loose" instead of "lose".
> 
> And Wysiwyg, since we're being picky, if you're going to quote particular words you really need to enclose each of them in quotation marks.




There is also "where" and "were", which many people don’t seem to understand there is a difference.

There is also the use of:

"We are" vs. "we're"
"You are" vs. "you're"
"I am" vs. "I'm"

The proper use of when to use either would be nice to see.

While spelling is also a problem, there also appears to be a complete lack of respect for the English language when it comes to:

1. Punctuation;
2. Sentence construction;
3. Use of proper grammar;
4. Making up words just because it is assumed the word exists; and
5. Not only the correct spelling, yet the correct word spelt correctly.



jono1887 said:


> you sure this obsession with spelling is not OC? We're in a generation where people don't even care about spelling anymore with all those abbreviations from email/text messaging... :




I think your post explains why there is so little respect from other generations for your generation. A sentence should start with a capital "Y", you assume that we all understand what OC means, as I have no idea. "email" is in fact "E-mail", and a sentence should always end. So the use of "..." should in fact be a: "." "!" "?"


----------



## Chris45 (4 October 2009)

Here's a radical suggestion for you to consider.

Sentences like, “Everyone has his opinion” have always been problematical for the feminists, hence the use of, “Everyone has his/her opinion”.

Because it’s a pain to have to write “his/her” all the time, we have recently started using “their” so we now get, “Everyone (singular) has their (plural) opinion”.

This is just replacing one problem with another so why not either introduce a new word “hiser”, or better still, use the gender neutral word “its”. We use "its" for animals and since we’re all animals, you know it makes sense!


----------



## wayneL (4 October 2009)

Chris45 said:


> Here's a radical suggestion for you to consider.
> 
> Sentences like, “Everyone has his opinion” have always been problematical for the feminists, hence the use of, “Everyone has his/her opinion”.
> 
> ...




Then proper grammar would be "Every*thing* has its opinion". 

Having poor eyesight and having taken some time to recognise that fact when I was young, I've always viewed spelling as pictographical. I recognised words on the blackboard at school by their shape, more than their actual spelling. I think people generally do likewise to some extent.

J's concept of aesthetics therefore rings my bell. Spelling has to look right according to the accepted convention.

Incorrect spelling and grammar takes longer to read and comprehend as there is an extra layer of interpretation. Good language is a joy.


----------



## Julia (4 October 2009)

wayneL said:


> Incorrect spelling and grammar takes longer to read and comprehend as there is an extra layer of interpretation. Good language is a joy.



I so agree about this.  Hence, although the best selling novels by Dan Brown no doubt have fascinating plots, I've never been able to read more than ten pages because he's simply a damned awful writer.

On the other hand, there are writers where you read a paragraph over again just because of the pleasure of such beautifully constructed language.


----------



## Timmy (5 October 2009)

Julia said:


> I so agree about this.  Hence, although the best selling novels by Dan Brown no doubt have fascinating plots, I've never been able to read more than ten pages because he's simply a damned awful writer.
> 
> On the other hand, there are writers where you read a paragraph over again just because of the pleasure of such beautifully constructed language.




This rings a bell for me, Julia.  I find myself reading all sorts of articles, and even books, on subjects of no prior interest to me, if they are well written.


----------



## Mr J (5 October 2009)

Julia said:


> Or do you mean that trying to get people to spell correctly is futile?




Yes. You may correct one word for someone, and they may spell it correctly from that point on, but that will make as much difference as removing a grain of sand from a beach. It seems more trouble than it is worth. To many language is an art, but its reason for being is to communicate. I suppose as long as the idea is understood then the use of language has been a success.


----------



## wayneL (5 October 2009)

Mr J said:


> Yes. You may correct one word for someone, and they may spell it correctly from that point on, but that will make as much difference as removing a grain of sand from a beach. It seems more trouble than it is worth. To many language is an art, but its reason for being is to communicate. I suppose as long as the idea is understood then the use of language has been a success.




Roll on the Idiocracy! 

If spelling/grammar etc is allowed to continue to degrade, the ability to communicate effectively, particularly in print is diminished.

Try communicating a complex idea to an uneducated yob with a vocabulary of 250 words; most of which are not understood fully... an exercise in futility.

I've been accused of hiding behind long words on this very forum FFS! All I ever try to do is select the correct word to convey precise meanings (cackhandedly most of the time I guess ).

Never underestimate the value of good language.


----------



## Julia (5 October 2009)

Mr J, it was you who suggested good language is aesthetically pleasing.
Conversely, I could suggest that  poor spelling and grammar is offensive and irritating.


----------



## Nyden (5 October 2009)

god spieling is the foundaysion of a go0d onlyne comueti. and ninemsn has graeyt spieling


----------



## stockGURU (5 October 2009)

In my experience, those who care the most about form (how they express themselves) also tend to care the most about content.

Posts that are weakest in terms of spelling and grammar also tend to be the weakest in terms of content. 

Not accusing anyone of anything, just making an observation.


----------



## Mr J (5 October 2009)

WayneL said:
			
		

> Never underestimate the value of good language.




I don't, and the main reason I love the English language is because of the many ways we can specifically express our ideas. However, society doesn't seem to place much emphasis on high quality language.



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> Conversely, I could suggest that poor spelling and grammar is offensive and irritating.




I do like good presentation, but ultimately substance is all that matters to me, and this applies to everything in life. I won't let poor language get in the way of a good idea. We should also differentiate between language skill and writing skill.



> Because it’s a pain to have to write “his/her” all the time, we have recently started using “their” so we now get, “Everyone (singular) has their (plural) opinion”.




It's only a problem if you believe language must remain static. Language has always evolved.



> Posts that are weakest in terms of spelling and grammar also tend to be the weakest in terms of content.




In general, but I find some of the best content to be in brief, casually written posts.


----------



## Fishbulb (5 October 2009)

Chris45 said:


> Here's a radical suggestion for you to consider.
> 
> Sentences like, “Everyone has his opinion” have always been problematical for the feminists, hence the use of, “Everyone has his/her opinion”.
> 
> ...




Everyone has an opinion. Problem solved.


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 October 2009)

Mr J said:


> We should also differentiate between language skill and writing skill.




How common is the pronunciation of words exactly as they are written? Slang, strine and accent heavily influence the languages spoken in this country. Words are shortened, slurred, altered, toned and misused, creating a language that is generally understood but nothing like the written word. 

Most of us do know the spelling and meaning of words, even though we do pronounce them from slight to very differently. Words dribbling from mouths is tolerable for most but lookout if the written word gets butchered.


----------



## Mr J (5 October 2009)

I don't mean pronounciation, but the difference between writing with technical proficiency, and writing in an interesting way. You do bring up a good point though in that many of us probably write in a similar way to how we talk.


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 October 2009)

Mr J said:


> I don't mean pronounciation, but the difference between writing with technical proficiency, and writing in an interesting way. You do bring up a good point though in that many of us probably write in a similar way to how we talk.




Have to drop the `o` in pronounce to pronunciation. Well we don`t have to but that`s the way it is spelled by most.


----------



## Mr J (5 October 2009)

I often make spelling errors despite knowing how to spell the words, although in this case I wouldn't have noticed without being asked to look at it. This is one reason why I do not like people correcting other people's errors. By doing so, they presume to know how the other person spells. I can understand someone suggesting another person to type properly rather than in text speak, but picking on the occasional error is just pedantic. All it does is disrupt the flow of conversation.


----------



## wayneL (5 October 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> How common is the pronunciation of words exactly as they are written? Slang, strine and accent heavily influence the languages spoken in this country. Words are shortened, slurred, altered, toned and misused, creating a language that is generally understood but nothing like the written word.
> 
> Most of us do know the spelling and meaning of words, even though we do pronounce them from slight to very differently. Words dribbling from mouths is tolerable for most but lookout if the written word gets butchered.




But we are judged by our accent, vocabulary and diction as well. Not so much in the new world, but very much so elsewhere.

But even in Oz you are judged by your spoken language initially.

e.g. Try getting a job as a presenter if you speak strine.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 October 2009)

To be fair, English is a living changing language. It will change, its pronounciation, syntax and spelling.

However to describe the muppets at Ninemsn to Scribe B of Beowulf fame would be taking the advantages of hair product and dental hydraulics to a new level.

Ninemsn is ninemsn, was and will be, for ever, a banal bunch of misspelling muppets.

gg


----------



## jono1887 (5 October 2009)

stocksontheblock said:


> I think your post explains why there is so little respect from other generations for your generation. A sentence should start with a capital "Y", you assume that we all understand what OC means, as I have no idea. "email" is in fact "E-mail", and a sentence should always end. So the use of "..." should in fact be a: "." "!" "?"




OC = Obsessive Compulsive :


----------



## Julia (5 October 2009)

Mr J said:


> I often make spelling errors despite knowing how to spell the words



Why?  Are you saying that you make typo's, rather than 'spelling errors'?
If you know how to spell a word, why on earth wouldn't you spell it correctly?



> By doing so, they presume to know how the other person spells.



Spelling is either correct or it's not.  It's not a case of 'how someone spells'.
If it's a case of typo's, then a few seconds of proof reading before posting shouldn't be all that much trouble, should it?


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 October 2009)

wayneL said:


> But we are judged by our accent, vocabulary and diction as well. Not so much in the new world, but very much so elsewhere.
> 
> But even in Oz you are judged by your spoken language initially.
> 
> e.g. Try getting a job as a presenter if you speak strine.




Paul Hogan is one who took "ocker" to the world. A mix of larrikin, "she`ll be right mate" and blatant stupidity was an exaggeration of the sub-culture during this time. I don`t see it much these days. Maybe people have become more sophisticated due to being embarrassed by the impression it gave the world. Maybe we moved toward a more collective maturity.


----------



## Mr J (5 October 2009)

Julia said:


> Why?  Are you saying that you make typo's, rather than 'spelling errors'?
> If you know how to spell a word, why on earth wouldn't you spell it correctly?




A typo as you know is a typing error. My brain relates instructions to my fingers, and occasionally the message contains an error, or my hands make a mistake. Quite understandable given the speed at which they operate. I've made several errors as I type this, and while I catch errors in most of my posts, I am destined to miss some.



> Spelling is either correct or it's not.  It's not a case of 'how someone spells'.
> If it's a case of typo's, then a few seconds of proof reading before posting shouldn't be all that much trouble, should it?




I didn't say anything about "how someone spells'. I said that correcting another's errors means on presumes to know whether the person can spell it correctly. It is an arrogant attitude. As for proofreading, the brain occasionally makes mistakes. I make mine, as you make yours.

This post and my previous post are not intended to be personal.


----------



## Julia (5 October 2009)

Mr J said:


> A typo as you know is a typing error. My brain relates instructions to my fingers, and occasionally the message contains an error, or my hands make a mistake. Quite understandable given the speed at which they operate. I've made several errors as I type this, and while I catch errors in most of my posts, I am destined to miss some.



OK, so you're making a typo, not actually a spelling error.



> I didn't say anything about "how someone spells'.



No?
Here is what you said


> This is one reason why I do not like people correcting other people's errors. By doing so, they presume to know how the other person spells.






> I said that correcting another's errors means on presumes to know whether the person can spell it correctly.



No, you didn't, as shown by copy of your post above.



> It is an arrogant attitude. As for proofreading, the brain occasionally makes mistakes. I make mine, as you make yours.



Another point of view might be that it's arrogant not to use spellcheck if you can't spell.

There's no shame in finding difficulty in spelling.  All depends on the type of education someone has had, how much reading they have done etc etc.
And English is a difficult language.  I've spent many years tutoring adults who are illiterate, and when you actually have to try to explain step by step why some spellings are as they are, you really appreciate just how peculiar and difficult it is.


----------



## Mr J (5 October 2009)

Julia said:
			
		

> OK, so you're making a typo, not actually a spelling error.




A typo is a spelling error. In any case, I did refer to it as a typo.



> No, you didn't, as shown by copy of your post above.




Sorry, it was an unclear statement that lead to you making a strange conclusion. Rather than "how someone spells", let's amend it to "how well someone spells".



> Another point of view might be that it's arrogant not to use spellcheck if you can't spell.




This isn't a reasonable response. Maybe one doesn't realise they're spelling a word incorrectly. They may not have a spellchecker, they may not care, or they may not think people will be so trivial as to point out spelling errors.



> There's no shame in finding difficulty in spelling.




You're assuming there is even a difficulty. Are we talking about my occasional typos, or someone with the literacy skills of a 7 year old?


----------



## nunthewiser (6 October 2009)

im finding this discussion rather funny guys


----------



## Timmy (6 October 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> im finding this discussion rather funny guys




I suppose that's one way of looking at it.  Reminds of that saying about voting in a teenager as PM while he still knows everything.


----------



## Chris45 (6 October 2009)

Mr J said:


> Maybe one doesn't realise they're spelling a word incorrectly. *They may not have a spellchecker*, they may not care, or they may not think people will be so trivial as to point out spelling errors.



I might be misunderstanding something here, but as I type this reply the built-in ASF spellchecker underlines my mistakes with a dotted red line. A simple right-click gives the correct spelling. Doesn't that work for you?


----------



## chrisalex (6 October 2009)

I suppose someone has already mentioned what text speak will do to the English language.
    My eldest step-daughter is a school teacher 34 yo. Her younger brother 
32 yo is illiterate.
chrisalex


----------



## Tink (6 October 2009)

chrisalex said:


> Her younger brother
> 32 yo is illiterate.




I think thats sad, in this day and age, especially if you are born in this country.


----------



## Mr J (6 October 2009)

Timmy said:
			
		

> I suppose that's one way of looking at it.




It is funny because it's ridiculous.



			
				Chris45 said:
			
		

> Doesn't that work for you?




No.


----------



## wayneL (6 October 2009)

Mr J said:


> It is funny because it's ridiculous.




I can see that observing a conversation between language pedants and non-pedants might be amusing, bet never ridiculous. Self-contradiction, attempting to run with the hares and hunt with the hounds IS ridiculous however.


----------



## Mr J (6 October 2009)

wayneL said:


> I can see that observing a conversation between language pedants and non-pedants might be amusing, bet never ridiculous. Self-contradiction, attempting to run with the hares and hunt with the hounds IS ridiculous however.




It is ridiculous from my perspective. Others will feel differently.

I assume your second sentence refers to me being involved in the discussion, despite stating that I don't really care? It's not really a contradiction - here's me no longer caring.


----------



## Timmy (6 October 2009)

Now its funny .


----------



## Julia (6 October 2009)

I have to say I'm somewhat irritated at myself for having perpetuated such a pointless discussion with you, Mr J.

It's just that after your endless picking at pretty much everyone on so many threads, and always, always being right, never conceding that someone else might hold an alternative view that could actually be valid, I just perversely decided that - instead of feeling irritated and ignoring your egocentricity - I'd point out a couple of your contradictions towards yourself.

I shall now revert to letting it flow over me and away.


----------



## Mr J (6 October 2009)

> It's just that after your endless picking at pretty much everyone on so many threads, and always, always being right, never conceding that someone else might hold an alternative view that could actually be valid,




Actually, I'm the victim of endless picking (some done by you). It's usually the result of someone arguing about something irrelevant, or where I have been unclear or used an inappropriate term. So, I often admit I'm wrong. I also regularly bring up multiple perspectives. I can see why you would think the way you do - I post in a confident and direct manner, and this will often be confused with arrogance. If I take an unpopular stance, I'm not afraid to debate it out. You seem to have judged my posts by perceived attitude rather than the content.


----------



## Timmy (6 October 2009)

J - you would be better off taking on board these constructive comments from Julia rather than getting defensive and trying to rationalise your argumentativeness, pettiness and pedantry away.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (6 October 2009)

Sir O gets out the Marshmallows and a long stick, leans back in his chair and ponders weather 'e culd right someting tha' wuld maik Julia's inna Teecha 'ave an em-bo-lizm.

Nah..Probably not.

I do feel for those of you that find poor spelling irritating but I've come to the conclusion that so long as I *try* and spell correctly, that is all that matters.  Trying to control the spelling of others seems an exercise designed to raise blood pressure. The only control you have over _anything_ that irritates you, is your reaction to it. You can choose to get pendantic and irritated and moan about the falling standards of todays young people and how you remember that we spelt better in the old days and had to walk five miles in the snow to school uphill both ways; or you can choose to point, smile and chuckle and get that warm satisfied feeling that you wouldn't have made such a glaring language fauz pas.

(especially because there are cheeky sods like me that will make fun of others inability to laugh it off).

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## Julia (6 October 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> . The only control you have over _anything_ that irritates you, is your reaction to it.



That's quite true, Sir O.  And as I said, usually I let Mr J's persistent righteousness flow over me.  And why I was subsequently annoyed at myself for pointing out where he was simply contradicting himself.

Not actually to do with correcting anyone's spelling, something I rarely do.


----------



## wayneL (6 October 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> Sir O gets out the Marshmallows and a long stick, leans back in his chair and ponders weather 'e culd right someting tha' wuld maik Julia's inna Teecha 'ave an em-bo-lizm.
> 
> Nah..Probably not.
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone minds the odd mistake in grammar or spelling when it is obvious the poster tries to use good language. I think most of us can even discern when someone makes a reasonable effort, even if there are many mistakes.

Lot's of people do improve when thigs like paragraph construction is pointed out to them.

Laziness and a refusal to try to improve is another matter.

Poor spelling, punctuation and grammar is difficult to read, hence the efforts to promote better language.

But agree that extreme spelling grammar Nazism (of which there are no real examples of on this forum, is a real pain in the @ss. (You should visit some UK forums... Shheeeesh!) 

By the way, it's *faux* pas.


----------



## Julia (6 October 2009)

wayneL said:


> Lot's of people do improve when thigs like paragraph construction is pointed out to them.



Yep, agree.  Joe recently chided me for leaving large spaces between paragraphs in doing a "Reply to Post".  I simply hadn't noticed that I was doing that.  Ergo, I'm happy to comply and watch out for this.


> By the way, it's *faux* pas.



Oh my, that's brave, Wayne.  I didn't dare offer that correction for fear of further engaging Sir O's irritation.


----------

